# I cant turn on my Hp Touchpad



## darklord02 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys, Im new in this community, i just got my Touchpad and it wont turn on again. I accendentally install the ACME installer without a CM installer on the touchpad and now it wont turn on. i try to reset it by pressing power button and the center key and still. please help me.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

If it is on but no display: hold Power + Home 20 seconds to force shutdown. Then power on.
If it is off and power button doesn't display: Hold Power 20 seconds to force power on from shutdown.

If niether works, connect power on USB cable for 30 min or set on charging dock and see if you get any display at all.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hold the power button and then press the home button 10 times
then after pressing it 10 times hold the volume up button.
this should boot you into Bootie (the giant white USB symbol)
Then run ACMEUninstaller and try again.


----------

